# How do You Stop Cheese From Getting...



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Moldy or dried out. Over these many years I haven't been able to figure this one out. Use plastic bags, tupperware, wax paper...Anyone ??


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Need a bit more information on your situation......
Think of cheese as a living organism ( it is alive in it's own way) it needs to breathe..so plastic bags are not usually the best means of storage....nor is Tupperware. 
Are you making your own cheese or are you looking for ways to extend the life of something you purchased?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

don't remember our own cheese doing this...but of course we eat that as fast as we can !! It is mostly the store bought cheeses that seem to get really moldly fast... and hard...and I usually do cut that off and it it anyways :icecream: so what are some ideas ??


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd think that Tupperware would be a good choice...perhaps buy smaller pieces of cheese?
I can say I've never had a problem with any cheese getting mold on it around here but then I can't say it's ever lasted more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## missourimelodie (Feb 12, 2008)

I freeze any cheese that I am not going to use right away. I only take out what I am going to use within the week or so. This is great for shredded cheese. As long as you don't let it get warm before freezing it is easy to use, even still frozen. You can defrost chunk cheese in the fridge. This doesn't work well with all process cheese, or cream cheese but the real stuff does great.


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

I use a sugar cube. Just put it in the container along with the cheese. For some reason it works.:happy:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I haven't tried this but read wrapping it in a cheesecloth dampened with vinegar keeps the mold away, and keeps it moist.

I may try it. Been having lots of moldy cheese problems lately too.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Depending on the type of cheese the mold might be natural and not an issue...like Brie. The best method for storage is in a loose/not airtight (http://www.geocities.com/andrewtupperware/cheesesmart.jpg)
The sugar cube works well in there, BTW Sugar is Hygroscopic and will absorb moisture from the air in the container.
Vacuum sealing it and freezing it works well for longer term storage.


----------

